# Walker's brewing co?



## Greg.L (20/3/14)

This article appeared in our local paper (Bathurst). They want people to contribute to their "crowdfunding" of a brewery.

http://www.westernadvocate.com.au/story/2161500/raising-support-to-raise-a-glass/?cs=119

They seem to have a website, very short of details.

http://walkersbrewing.bigdigital.com.au/

Anyone ever heard of them? It is a bit of a mystery.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/3/14)

Be intereredting to see the legals behind "crowdsurf" funding.


----------



## spog (20/3/14)

Another brewery to look forward too.
Cheers....spog...


----------



## /// (20/3/14)

Any hospo knows you never give away good


----------



## /// (20/3/14)

Food ... Not good


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/3/14)

“If you give us the money for our brewery/beer project, we will give back a range of things,” Mr Fitzgerald said.

While the finer details are yet to be decided, Mr Fitzgerald said contributions may start from as little as $10 and, in return, backers may receive free meals, discounts or merchandise.




So....they worked out they need money....


----------



## Crofty (26/11/14)

Anybody actually find out what the go with this venture is. Seems an investment thing with no actual brewer as yet.

All I know is my FB feed gets spammed through posts to several beer groups on an almost regular basis without any real discussion on current brewing, only historical references to a brewery that these people seem to have no actual claim to... At the very least they haven't offered up any actual relationship to as yet.

Edit- adding to original post: 

"Mr Fitzgerald said the Walkers and Co Limited award-winning beers included pale ale, bitter, stout and lager."

What awards? Are we talking historically or modern day? Surely historical awards for a brewery that no longer exists are irrelevant to this venture?

I'm smelling a fair level of BS here.... Does anyone have any information to the contrary?


----------



## Crofty (27/11/14)

Ok... Received this reply from a direct question posted on one of their facebook posts-

"Hi David Croft - thanks for the post. To answer your question transparently. We have created a few beer on small scale and we are pretty much know what we will bring into the market initially, it will be a "Pale Ale" because its in alignment with Walkers best selling beer of the time. So fits with our story lead in. We bring our beer to market in first quarter of 2015 to coincide with the 200th Years celebration of Bathurst being the oldest inland city. We will be setting up a 12 hectare litres brewing system in our Brewhouse and Bistro, we have a location chosen and all under raps. The beer was suppose to be out some 2 years ago Feb 2012, however, I had Cancer in 2012 that year and 2013 was wiped out. So it was all picked back up this year and has moved as fast as I would like, however there is a bigger reason. I believe it was meant to be in 2015 as Bathurst celebration 200th year birthday and it all fits well with this event. We have loads of interest from investors, from small to large, so that is NO issue as we want the right ones on board, in others words smart money and expertise. We are talking Walkers to the World and the execution is important in a very crowded market. We have a very well know brewer on board guiding us, however we will be looking for others as we get traction. So I hope that angers your question. I would be happy to receive an email from you if you are interested in a Brewing role, Send to [email protected]"


----------



## TSMill (27/11/14)

So did it anger your question?

Auto correct on the phone really gives me the duckling shirts!


----------



## sp0rk (27/11/14)

So basically the TLDR is;
Yes we're going to be brewing as of early next year
wank, wank, wank, wank, wank, wank, wank, wank, wank, wank, wank, wank, etc...


----------



## Walkers Brewing Co (7/7/15)

TSMill said:


> So did it anger your question?
> 
> Auto correct on the phone really gives me the duckling shirts!


Hi TSMill, sorry for late reply, just saw this, spello mistake LOL - no anger

You might find this story interesting that came out today - http://www.westernadvocate.com.au/story/3192935/something-bigs-brewing-for-bathursts-bicentenary/?cs=115

Also you can go to http://www.beerbaron.com.au/ and check that out as well (Walkers Beer Baron) 

Best
Toney Fitzgearld
CEO - Walkers Brewing Co


----------

